# Mystery Egg



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The picture below is the eggs from my coop from yesterday and today. For the life of me, I can't explain the tiny egg, (top box on right in the middle), which was in a nesting box with seven other eggs, mostly Aracauna. All of my current hens are a year old and established layers. There are a few duck eggs in there too. I have quail eggs in the incubator but no quail outside. In other weird news, I have a one year old Eastern Wild Turkey hen who is trying to daily seek out, fight and kill one of the OEG roos. I have seen turkey hens be mean to chickens but nothing like this. She pursues him over several acres and makes a strange warbling sound, Sometimes he fights, sometimes he runs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could one of the girls just be returning to laying after a molt?

OK, so how are you going to deal with the hen trying to kill the rooster? If she gets him just right he's going to be toast. That warbling sound makes me think of the broody quail and the warning they give everyone when they come off the nest.

That is a whole passel of eggs there. With a whole lot of different sizes. What are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Could one of the girls just be returning to laying after a molt?
> 
> OK, so how are you going to deal with the hen trying to kill the rooster? If she gets him just right he's going to be toast. That warbling sound makes me think of the broody quail and the warning they give everyone when they come off the nest.
> 
> That is a whole passel of eggs there. With a whole lot of different sizes. What are you going to do with all of them?


Possibly, regarding the molt. Agreed, about the warbling. It's just one turkey hen and one OEG roo, she really has it out for him and I can't control them when they are free ranging during the day. I sell the eggs at the local produce market, it works out pretty good, I usually just buy produce, including salvage produce for the birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That or you've got a mystery bird taking advantage of your girls' nests. 

That's not a bad trade off. At least you can do something like that. So many areas micromanage to the point you'd never see farm fresh eggs in a store for sale.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Any age chicken/bird can produce a yolkless egg though it's usually young pullets. I'm guessing it is yolkless.*


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Fart egg or fairy egg. Not unheard of although it's usually from pullets that just start laying. As Dan said, they often have no yolk.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I love the variety! So cool!!! And the tiny egg is just so cute! Lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I found out what the mystery egg was, I now have three of them. They are being laid by Murther, the Svart Hona hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit of surprise there. She is certainly old enough. Just barely.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A bit of surprise there. She is certainly old enough. Just barely.


Wonders never cease.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If only you had a little boy for her. Those would be some nice chicks to sell.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If only you had a little boy for her. Those would be some nice chicks to sell.


Yes, I wish I did. As I recall, I think she was the only one to hatch out of six eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right, she was. You at one point mentioned selling a bunch of birds, I was surprised she was part of that group because she was such a people bird.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're right, she was. You at one point mentioned selling a bunch of birds, I was surprised she was part of that group because she was such a people bird.


This Spring I simply had too many roos, luckily most of them sold. I still have more turkey vs chicken drama this year than I have ever had. Last night at dusk, I saw the little silkie rooster going after the tom turkey.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh my- what a sight that had to be!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh my- what a sight that had to be!


It was about the strangest thing I've seen, the silkie roo latched on to the tom turkey's tail and was dragged about forty feet. When the turkey made a u turn, the centrifugal force spun the silkie off. All of these birds are about a year old and the Spring bird hormones are running high on the farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG, I'm laughing so hard. Those little guys really don't understand when they're outmatched.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OMG, I'm laughing so hard. Those little guys really don't understand when they're outmatched.


He's still food aggressive. Melissa loves him and he follows here around while doing chores.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She seems to make tight bonds with a bunch of the birds there. I remember Baby 1 clinging to her coat tails as he was growing up.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She seems to make tight bonds with a bunch of the birds there. I remember Baby 1 clinging to her coat tails as he was growing up.


Yes, but only the nicer birds with a quieter temperament. She stays away from the bossy hens and the rowdy roos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's got to be attached to Goliath. I can't see him being any trouble other than when it comes to food and treats.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh that’s just too much!  Silly things. It’s kinda like how my Chip really wants to get in the Wyandotte pen.... but I think he’d learn really quickly why that was a bad idea, the hard way! 
That’s just too funny tho. Love these spunky little ones!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She's got to be attached to Goliath. I can't see him being any trouble other than when it comes to food and treats.


He's not food aggressive or anything, he is actually doing really well with the pullets I put out there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless you can't tell, I have a thing for that bird. If you had been serious about selling him I would have found a way for him to end up here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Unless you can't tell, I have a thing for that bird. If you had been serious about selling him I would have found a way for him to end up here.


He's a great bird and gentle, I continue to worry about lifespan due to his size.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do understand that. I've had the same thoughts. Even if he was the breed you thought, I forget what it was, he was awfully big. He's content in his space so he's lived a life that probably wouldn't have happened otherwise.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I do understand that. I've had the same thoughts. Even if he was the breed you thought, I forget what it was, he was awfully big. He's content in his space so he's lived a life that probably wouldn't have happened otherwise.


I thought he was a Rhode Island White but I'm almost positive he's a broiler cross.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would a broiler cross be a good thing? Maybe that it will make him stronger for hanging out on your place for longer?

And isn't he old enough now to be showing signs of physical challenges?


----------

